

Apple Killed The CD When It Stopped Using It As The iTunes Logo - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/21/another-one-bites-the-dust/

======
alanh
Rio & Napster killed the CD, and then then the iTunes store did, and then
torrents did. The icon did not. <sigh>

